# Hives for the physically challenged



## planzman (Feb 28, 2012)

This is my face book page. Please take a look at my hives.

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1418391125130528&id=100008789624043

Thanks

I think i have lots of inovated ideas, so give some feed back.


----------



## planzman (Feb 28, 2012)

These are lang nucs chasis that wil bolt on the end of the hive, white pvc is only way for bees to exit, yet the enter the topbar section before flying out.

Put your nucs frames in these, and once the queen has brood on the topbar, you can insert the excluder and let the clan hatchout of the frames and then discard, or let them keep building brood for supplementing your other hives


----------



## planzman (Feb 28, 2012)

I think i got most my pics n thid craigslist ad

http://macon.craigslist.org/grd/4945640747.html


----------

